# 2 Spikes Faltreifen Nokian Hakka WXC 300 2,2"



## DerBergschreck (30. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200423118765&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Matthieu (11. Februar 2010)

hast du die reifen noch - hättte ggf. interesse an einem...
gruss 
matthieu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

